# Boosting bell circuits



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

hi all can anyone tell me what to do with a long run on a doorbell circuit 
1.i have 2 to do 1 is about 80m long and has 1 push at the frount door and first bell is 5m away 2nd bell is 30m away and the last is 45m and you can guss it will not work  i know that it is to long but can i put some sort of boosting transformer in the loop 

2. i have 4 bells to run again long run 60/70m again is there a solusion to my wows

thanks to all you guys out there full of good tips thats why this site works:thumbup:


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

What size wire are you using? Voltage drop and wire size are inversely proportional.

Law of Parsimony


----------



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

John said:


> What size wire are you using? Voltage drop and wire size are inversely proportional.
> 
> Law of Parsimony


Yes I get the voltage drop but if I increase the cable size it will result in a difference in price of at least £2000 due to the age of the property so with that in mind the only option is to boost the voltage in the circuit I just don’t know how please help


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

bgec said:


> Yes I get the voltage drop but if I increase the cable size it will result in a difference in price of at least £2000 due to the age of the property so with that in mind the only option is to boost the voltage in the circuit I just don’t know how please help


The cost of £2000 would be a limiting factor. I am not familiar with UK wiring practices so I will defer any helpful comments to other members from the UK who will be arriving some time soon.

Good Luck


----------



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

John said:


> The cost of £2000 would be a limiting factor. I am not familiar with UK wiring practices so I will defer any helpful comments to other members from the UK who will be arriving some time soon.
> 
> Good Luck


thanks for trying my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Personally, I would go wireless, far simpler to boost the signal than wired ones.


----------



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

Ecopat said:


> Personally, I would go wireless, far simpler to boost the signal than wired ones.


 
that 
would be nice but its not an option in this case


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Last time we had to do this we used the existing bell circuit to feed individual local relays [ v low consumption] and switched a local power supply to feed the local bells...well it worked for us:thumbup:


----------



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Last time we had to do this we used the existing bell circuit to feed individual local relays [ v low consumption] and switched a local power supply to feed the local bells...well it worked for us:thumbup:


how dose that work then 
??


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

You don't send the bell ringing voltage down the wire. Basic load switching circuit. Wire to relays instead of bells. Press button, relay pulls in...with me so far?? Relay then switches a local supply to ring a local bell......in effect you are extending the switch circuit and not the load cct. 

Anyone else care to comment or put it simpler???


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Used the same system myself Trimix. Each relay housed quite easily in a Friedland bell enclosure. ie where the batteries would normally go. 

Would like a job fitting a couple of bells etc for £2000. 2 grand.??????? I have worked in National Trust and Grade listed building since forever. Must have the wrong type of customer. Cheapskates



Frank


----------



## alland13 (Jul 14, 2008)

£2k for 80m of cable? ive got some 6mm in the van. Yours for £30


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi all, i have not long fitted a bell and i used a step down transformer stepping down to 24v. this wired to the bell switch and then the switch to a relay. the relay then operated a loaded circuit operating the bell.by using a few relays you can compensate for long cable runs by useing extended switching cable and relays. does this make sens to anyone here.. hope you understand


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Last time we had to do this we used the existing bell circuit to feed individual local relays [ v low consumption] and switched a local power supply to feed the local bells...well it worked for us:thumbup:


 
Was that not what I said weeks ago? [copied above]

Well it was what I meant


----------

